# Upgrades to Tivo



## campbeji (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi Guys,

It's been quite a while since I posted here, but I have a few questions so I thought this would be the best place to ask.

My Tivo is about to pack in I think, it's stuttering and freezing a lot, so I think I need to upgrade the hard disk. While i'm doing this is there any other upgrades I should consider doing?

Another thing, when people put in big hard disks with lots of space, how do they organise everything, I imagine that you'd have to spend an age trying to find the show you want to watch. Is it possible to organise the shows into folders or areas like 'mine' 'hers' and 'theirs' etc.

we'll bye for now

Jim


----------



## alan_m_2004 (Jan 6, 2005)

Hello,

I'd suggest adding a cache card and tivo web plus. That provides support for folders and also a sortable now playing list via the web interface (it's enough for me to find the first of a given series so I can quickly find it via tivo's now playing list). My stb provides a web browser so I can just hit aux and view it that way if I don't have a laptop to hand 

There has been some discussion of tivo web vs tivo web plus of late; personally I've found tivo web plus' additional features worth upgrading to. You can install a module to get sortable now playing lists and folders for tivo web.

See;
Tivo web -> http://tivo.lightn.org/
Tivo web plus -> http://tivowebplus.sourceforge.net/

Here is the first screenshot I found (of tivo web) to give you an idea of how it looks http://w-uh.com/images/tivoweb_now_showing.gif

After that it's a question of what additional hacks to install (if you haven't already) - endpad and daily mail both get my vote and are available in this forum.

Hope that helps and was the sort of information you were looking for

Alan.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

campbeji said:


> My Tivo is about to pack in I think, it's stuttering and freezing a lot, so I think I need to upgrade the hard disk.


Yes, it sounds like it - and the sooner the better too, as the longer you leave it running now the more likely you are to suffer serious corruption that will leave it inoperable or prevent you from making a useable backup 

As for "his & hers" folders... I'd get a second TiVo


----------



## campbeji (Oct 30, 2004)

Yes, I think I will upgrade soon, there is a chap on Ebay that sells the disc's ready formated etc, is this a sensible route to take, i'll be looking for a quick and easy process. It's not so much that I don't want to do it all myself but I just don't have time to spare at the moment. Is there any other easy upgrades I can do/get done at the same time??

Thanks

Jim


----------



## alan_m_2004 (Jan 6, 2005)

Also look at the person whose post you are replying to ^

_Is there any other easy upgrades I can do/get done at the same time??_

Well you kind of completely overlooked my post or I pitched it at the wrong level - but like the Murphy's I'm not bitter


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

or for simplicity look at these 
www.tivoheaven.co.uk
www.tivoland.com


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

Once you've got your cachecard/turbonet card, it's not too difficult to brighten up your Now Playing screen with some pretty channel logos


----------



## CarlWalters (Oct 17, 2001)

... or check my sig for all that's good to do to your TiVo 

(some links have expired but I daren;t risk editing the sig as I'd lose the lot  )


----------

